# 1990 Kona Fire Mountain



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I've been offered a 1990? Kona Fire Mountain and I know nothing about them. It's tig welded 4130, seat stay U-brake, painted blue w/white splatter, has a tall headtube, seat pinch bolt is on the front of the seat tube, the decals are a TBG The Bicycle Group headbadge, down tube has Fire Mountain with a white rectangle background and a red circle around the "F" , top tube has Designed By Joe Murrey and Kona, 4130 decal on lower seat tube, and a big red decal in the middle of the seat tube (I guess it supposed to be flames). It also has a matching straight blade fork. 

What level bike was this in the Kona line up? How much did they sell new and what parts package was on them. Okay all you guys in The Great White North, chime in and thank you. By the way it's just the frameset.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Bottom of the Kona line. Nice looking frame though. I think the complete bikes sold for around $500 or so.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Stuart!

Check this:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12969&highlight=kona

1) Explosif
2) Cinder Cone
3) Fire Mountain

From what I can find:
I believe the scan is from ~88. 
In '89 or '90 the were sold with the project II fork.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Lava Dome was above the Fire Mountain.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Thanks guys. Yes it is a project II.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Bottom of the Kona line. Nice looking frame though. I think the complete bikes sold for around $500 or so.


Yes it is a nice looking frameset. Do you have any idea how they ride? With the tall head tube I imediately thought, "drop bars". I would imagine being the lowest level model in the lineup, that the seat tube is the only 4130 and the thing is probably a tank. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Stuart4bikes.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice paint, heavy bike. Look for a Lava Dome or Explosif if you want the looks and geometry without the weight.

Please don't put drops on a Kona, IM(H)O Kona's should always sport a flat bar, preferably with a tendonitis inducing 0 degrees of sweep.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Stuart4bikes.


Anybody want to sell me their Trek Antelope with V-brakes?


----------

